# Paint For Exterior



## micah201

I own a 1988 prowler regal by fleetwood. I'm looking to repaint the outside. What type of paint should I use, and how should I apply it?


----------



## ctfortner

What kind of exterior do you have?


----------



## micah201

Honestly I'm not really sure, its some type of metal siding. The only reason I want to paint it is because It had some rust along the bottom edge which I removed filled and primed. So far I have replace both axles all springs, rear bumper, holding tank supports, all gas piping underneath trailer, and I removed rust from and primed and painted the frame. Its in great shape now, but it needs some fresh paint. I have a sprayer and all the equipment, I'm just not sure of what type of paint I should use. Any advice you may have would be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## l2l

Try Tremclad works well on most metals from my experience anyways :thumbup1:

Welcome to the forum by the way :10220:


----------



## ctfortner

I have heard of a paint called temp shield, but never used it.

Products - RV paint

You should also be able use any exterior metal spray paint, use a paint sprayer and knock it out.


----------



## micah201

Thanks so much for the help. I'm going to look into your suggestions, and I will let you know how it turns out. I'll try to add some pics also. Thanks again.


----------



## ctfortner

Great, keep us posted, would love to see the finished product when your done.


----------

